# Playing golf with 7 clubs or less



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Next time your game is in the crap house try playing with fewer clubs. After researching minimalist golf and playing my fair share of it I can tell you that for SOME, your game will actually be better with fewer options. I play with a 5 club set and have for 4 years now and I can honestly say I am a better golfer now than I was with a full set. I just dropped the clubs I couldn't control.I rarely loose a ball without a driver in the bag which is good because Im not super long. A good drive for me is 210 yards. Im a mid to high cap so I have found this a good way to break 90 on a regulation par 72 course. Caddies will love you and your pace of play will be talk of the club. Good luck to all in season 2016.


----------



## sadesh (Feb 3, 2016)

i am not that much much experience, i am still 6 month old to gulf. Your saying that Your not super long as 4 year of palying then when am going learn all this ho god!

i like your honest!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rainorshinegolf (Sep 20, 2017)

This is a great tip for game improvement and shotmaking. Back in college, we used to have to select a putter and 2 additional clubs to play 4 holes.


----------



## lp734 (Nov 8, 2017)

This sounds like a fun drill! I'm gonna try it the next time I go out.


----------



## andyshen (Jun 14, 2018)

Spike said:


> Next time your game is in the crap house try playing with fewer clubs. After researching minimalist golf and playing my fair share of it I can tell you that for SOME, your game will actually be better with fewer options. I play with a 5 club set and have for 4 years now and I can honestly say I am a better golfer now than I was with a full set. I just dropped the clubs I couldn't control.I rarely loose a ball without a driver in the bag which is good because Im not super long. A good drive for me is 210 yards. Im a mid to high cap so I have found this a good way to break 90 on a regulation par 72 course. Caddies will love you and your pace of play will be talk of the club. Good luck to all in season 2016.


wow 7 club !! so rich. i don't enought money to buy 7 clubs


----------

